# Silent GamingPC



## Resax (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

nach langen überlegen wollte ich vor dem kauf der hardware gleich mal die richtige kühlung raussuchen und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.
cpu i7 2600k
graka  GTX570
p9 550 watt
usw..

ICh hab mir jetzt mal diese Kühlung rausgesucht.

Alpenföhn Peter + 2x Scyte Slip Stream(leise oder nicht)
SilverArrow (sind die lüfter leise?)
Scyte KazeMaster
Lain LI PC-7FNW(2x   Be quiet silentwings pure)

die lüfter würd ich dann alle so mit ca 700 rmp laufen lassen wollen.

was würdet ihr verändern?


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Juli 2011)

was für eine gtx 570 hast du?

also im referenz design (geschlossenes gehäuse) oder offen? die im referenz sind lauter als die "normalen"

ansonsten würde ich eventuell die lüfter vom SilverArrow tauschen. 
auch eine gute marke ist noiseblocker für lüfter


----------



## Resax (22. Juli 2011)

öahm referenz design evga.(aber da kommt ja der peter drauf)

PS: gibts den SilverArrow ohne lüfter, damit man sich ein paar euro spart und dann 2 be quiet draufschnallt?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. Juli 2011)

Die Silent Wings! Pure würde ich nicht nehmen. Da gibts bessere:

http://gh.de/476778

Und die Lüfter beim Silver Arrow sind sehr gut und leise


----------



## Resax (22. Juli 2011)

Sind die leiser als die noiseblocker? Un wie sind die scyte 140 von der Lautstärke?


----------



## Resax (23. Juli 2011)

Taugt eigentlich der HR2 von thermalright?
Ist die vorgeschlagene luftsteuerung gut?


----------



## Jackey555 (23. Juli 2011)

Ich kann die 140er von Scythe (Slipstream) emfehlen. Habe 2 davon auf meinem Genesis, der übrigens auch einen Blick wert ist, wenn es trotz oc sehr leise sein soll. 

Leider kann ich noch keine Aussagen zur Langlebigkeit der Lager bei den Scythes machen. Bis jetzt verrichten si absolut unauffällig ihren Dienst. Habe die 1200er genommen, lasse sie aber mit max 800rpm laufen. Darüber erzeugen sie aufgrund des unwahrscheinlich hohen Durchsatzes Luftgeräusche. Im idle lass ich si auf 350 rpm laufen, was auch ca. der Anlaufspannung entspricht.

Der Peter ist wohl das beste was man zur Zeit als VGA-Kühler bekommen kann. Der Shaman kühlt die GPU auf ähnliche temps, leider nicht die SpaWas. Da ist der Peter um längen besser. Wäre somit auch meine erste Wahl und wird auch bei nem Graka upgrade von mir verbaut werden.


Der HR 02 ist nur für bei passivem oder semipassivem Betrieb wirklich gut. Wenn du also OC willst nimm den Genesis, oder wenn es günstiger sein soll den Mugen 2. Die skalieren besser, auch bei geringem Airflow.


----------



## Resax (23. Juli 2011)

Oc mach ich nicht. Kann man aber vll den hr2 im idl passiv laufen lassen wenn ich einen i7 2600 hab oder semipassiv?


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juli 2011)

Das beste ist der Prolimatech MK-13, da kommt der Peter nicht ganz ran. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...hermalright-g2-grundplatte-2.html#post3237842


----------



## bfgc (23. Juli 2011)

Resax schrieb:


> PS: gibts den SilverArrow ohne lüfter, damit man sich ein paar euro spart und dann 2 be quiet draufschnallt?



Lass doch die orginalen 140er vom Silver Arrow auf 60-75% über die Mainboard Gehäuselüfteranschlüsse laufen und schon hast du Ruhe.


----------



## Resax (23. Juli 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Das beste ist der Prolimatech MK-13, da kommt der Peter nicht ganz ran. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...hermalright-g2-grundplatte-2.html#post3237842



komisch irgendwo hab ich mal gehört dass der mk-13 schlechter ist als der shaman und der ist wiederum schlechter als der peter


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juli 2011)

Hab ich auch gehört, wurde aber eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## Resax (23. Juli 2011)

Vergleichstest Thermalright Shaman VS. Prolimatech MK-13 mit GTX 570 - Planet 3DNow! Forum 
hmm da wird der shaman und mk 13 getestet.

und der shaman ist besser.
und der shaman ist aber schlechter als der peter.
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f136/alpenfoehn-peter-821451.html
oder hab ich ein denkfehler


----------



## Jackey555 (23. Juli 2011)

Ja stimmt meiner Meinung nach. In der Reihenfolge von der Leistung her (P/L nicht betrachtet)

1. Peter
2. Shaman
3. MK 13

Ich meine aber zu wissen das der Shaman die SpaWas am schlechtesten kühlt. Nimm den Peter, die 20 Euro Aufpreis sind bei der Hardware dann auch egal.

Zum HR 02. Ich denke du könntest den i7 2600k auf jeden Fall semipassiv kühlen, und das nicht nur im idle. Also genug airflow im Gehäuse vorausgesetzt. Das bedeudet aber relativ schnelle und laute Gehäuselufter @ load . Das dürfte lauter + wärmer sein sein als ein Mugen 2 oder Genesis mit 700 - 800 rpm Lüftern.

Warum unbedingt semipassiv, das ganze muss dann nicht leiser sein. Welchen Vorteil hättets du?


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Juli 2011)

was du auch noch machen kannst ist HDD und den ganzen rest entkoppeln. macht auch viel aus


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juli 2011)

Rein von der Kühlleistung:
1. MK-13 + 2 120mm 
                                    2. Peter + 2 140mm!
                                     3. Shaman + 1 140mm!


----------



## SESOFRED (23. Juli 2011)

Resax schrieb:


> Sind die leiser als die noiseblocker? Un wie sind die scyte 140 von der Lautstärke?



Wenn Du die Ty140er etwas Drosselst das Du immer noch 100 ccm luft durchdrückst sind diese fast unhörbar!
Meiner @ shaman ist bei 1100 U min nicht mehr hörbar!! (Normal 1350 U min)

mfg


----------



## SESOFRED (23. Juli 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Das beste ist der Prolimatech MK-13, da kommt der Peter nicht ganz ran. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...hermalright-g2-grundplatte-2.html#post3237842


 
Der MK 13 ist nicht der Beste!!! Der Beste ist der Spitfire oder der Shaman mit recht großem Abstand.
Der MK13 schafft nichtmal ne GTX 480 @ Oc.
Spreche aus erfahrung den MK13 habe ich schnell wieder verkloppt und den Shaman geholt und bin zufrieden siehe Bilder.

mfg


----------



## Jackey555 (23. Juli 2011)

SESOFRED schrieb:


> Der MK13 schafft nichtmal ne GTX 480 @ Oc


Sign!

@ Sesofred: Und was ist mit dem Peter. Der kühlt den Chip mind genauso und die SpaWas deutlich besser. 


Der MK 13 is raus. Dann noch eher den Accelero Xtrem Plus, wobei der mit mind 800 rpm dreht und mir dann im idle schon zu laut wär. Der Shaman macht das nicht besser (glaube 900rpm mind.),aber da kann man wenigstens den Lüfter tauschen.

Zum Speichermedium:
Wenn es wirklich leise sein soll ne SSD + langsame Festplatte. Ich hab ne leise 2,5er in nem Quiet Drive welches noch entkoppelt wurde. Abolut unhörbar. Sowas is relativ, aber ich bin da echt empfindlich.

Alternativ reicht auch ne leise die aber auf jeden Fall entkoppelt werden muss. In einem normalen System ist das Laufgeräusch wohl nicht auszumachen.


----------



## Resax (23. Juli 2011)

hmm also den peter + 2x 140 noisblocker
und den silverarrow + ca 700 rmp drosseln
und ist meine vorgeschlagene luftsteuerung gut?


----------



## Jackey555 (23. Juli 2011)

Ja die Steuerung ist gut. Die Anzahl der Kanäle sollte für dich reichen und die Steuerung regelt weit runter (glaube bis 3 Volt) Da hast du einen unwahrscheinlich weiten Regelbereich und kannst auch 1200rpm Lüfter im idle mit extrem geringer Drehzahl fahren.

Du musst halt bevor Last anliegt immer zur Steuerung und hochdrehen. Automatisch geht das nicht. Wenn du das willst kann ich dir den T-Balancer empfehlen mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Die Steuerung kann wirklich alles
Nachteil hier: Teuer (60 eus), sauberer Einbau schwierig (mit gefühlt 100 Kabeln), bis alles eingestellt ist dauert es.


----------



## SESOFRED (23. Juli 2011)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Sign!
> 
> @ Sesofred: Und was ist mit dem Peter. Der kühlt den Chip mind genauso und die SpaWas deutlich besser.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackey555 (23. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es die nicht. Vor allem wäre der Shaman dann wohl teurer als der Peter und würde dann dank des zusätzlichen Kühlkörpers mit hohen Rambänken oder, wie bei mir mit dem CPU Kühler (Genesis) kollidieren.

Naja, muss der TE entscheiden. Meine Empfehlung: Peter!


----------



## Resax (23. Juli 2011)

gibts besser lüfter wie die noisblocker?
oder kann man die getrost nehmen, oder doch be quiet?


----------



## Jackey555 (23. Juli 2011)

Welche NB willst du denn? Habe nur mit den Multiframes persönliche Erfahrung (die sind wirklich gut!) Gibts aber glaub ich nicht als 140mm (Multiframe). Die von mir verbauten Scythes kannst du wegen der Befestigung soweit mir bekannt ist nicht nehmen beim Peter (140mm Lüfter, 120 Bohrung, runde Rahmen)
Die BeQuiet! sollen sehr gut sein, habe ich aber auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Furion (23. Juli 2011)

hab hier 2 120er silentwings auf dem peter, die kann man beim besten willen mit 5V nicht wahrnehmen. auch bei 12V gibts nur nen luftstrom zu hören, keine lagergeräusche
die 140er sollen ja noch leiser sein, wollt ich aber wegen der zu kurzen lüfterschiene doch nicht nehmen

runde rahmen gehen beim peter wirklich nicht


----------



## Jackey555 (23. Juli 2011)

Falls es 120er werden dürfen sind die Multiframes echt sehr gut. 20 Euro jedoch auch sehr viel Geld.

@ Furion: Hab mal gehört das am Peter auch 4 x 120er Lüfter montiert werden können. Stimmt das? Dann müssten 2 x 140mm doch locker hinpassen oder?


----------



## Resax (23. Juli 2011)

also ich bräuchte halt 2 120 lüfter (sagen wir mal bis 12€)
und 2 140 lüfter(bis ca 15€)


----------



## SESOFRED (23. Juli 2011)

Die Silent wings sind sehr gut habe 3x 140 und 1x 120 verbaut
Bin sehr zufrieden mit denen sowohl von der Lautstärke als auch von der Leistung her.


----------



## Resax (23. Juli 2011)

also wie sieht dass jetzt so aus.

Graka:            Peter +  be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 140x140x25
CPU:               SilverArrow oder dark Rock c1 (welcher von beiden ist leiser bei 5 volt)
Gehäuse:        2 x be quiet! Silent Wings USC
Luftsteuerung  Scyte Kazemaster

irgendwas verändern?
müsste doch dann eigtlich wenn ich alles ca mit 700 rmp laufen lassen beinahe lautlos sein oder?


----------



## Furion (23. Juli 2011)

man kann zwar 4 lüfter verbauen, allerdings nur gewinkelt, also nicht hintereinander^^
schau dir das am besten mal beim mk13 an, da ist das gleich gelöst worden

//edit: obs lautlos wird, hängt bei solchen komponenten meist noch von der festplatte und der gehäusedämmung ab


----------



## Resax (23. Juli 2011)

2 luefter reichen doch beim Peter.und die festplatte kommt in einer festplattenkühlung.


----------



## Jackey555 (23. Juli 2011)

Ja 2 Lüfter reichen definitiv.

Oftmals machen die sogennanten Kühlungen die HDD sogar lauter. Da ist eher die Entkopplung wichtig. Willst du eine SSD? falls ja kannst du dir eine WD Green o.ä. holen. Also eine leise, aber etwas langsamere als Datengrab und ne schnelle SSD fürs Sys. Die HDD dann noch entkoppeln und du hast Ruhe.


----------



## Resax (23. Juli 2011)

wäre eine überlegung wert
also dann ne 64Gb und eine 2TB WD Green+ Entkopplung


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. Juli 2011)

Lieber Ecogreen F4 anstatt WD Green, leiser und schneller


----------



## Furion (23. Juli 2011)

wenn du dein case ordentlich durchschütteln willst, nimm samsung
bei etwas höherem betriebsrauschen eher wd


----------



## Resax (24. Juli 2011)

Also ich nehm jetzt Be quiet luefter und den peter und den Silver arrow


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Juli 2011)

Die Qual der Wahl, oder du schaust ob du dir eine WD in eine der letzten Quiet Drives legst.Das müsstest du aber auch noch entkoppeln. Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach eine WD holen, die entkoppeln und gucken ob dich das Betriebsgeräusch stört. Bei Bedarf noch eine Dämmbox. Also: WD Green (entkoppelt)  + SSD (64-128 GB, je nach Gelbeutel und Platzbedarf).


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. Juli 2011)

Nimm nicht die Silent Wings Pure, die sind nicht so gut. Lieber die Silent Wings USC (aber teuer) oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro. Je nachdem mit 900 oder 1200 Umdrehungen.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Juli 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Nimm nicht die Silent Wings Pure, die sind nicht so gut. Lieber die Silent Wings USC


 sign!


----------



## S!lent dob (24. Juli 2011)

Als Dämmung kann ich dir zudem die hier (KLICK) empfehlen, hab ich auch für meine F3 verwended, da hört man seid dem nichts mehr von.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Juli 2011)

Naja die Meinungen über die Xilence Kühler sind wirklich geteilt und viele streiten ihre Eignung als Dämmbox ab. Sind die Platten denn wirklich unhörbar damit?

Wenn die Platten wirklich ruhig sein sollen und du nicht so viel Platz intern brauchst kannst du auch ein Scythe Quiet Drive für 2,5er Platten nehmen. Hatte vorher ne 3,5er und die war (mit Anstrengung) hörbar. Eine leise 2,5er (die grundsätzlich leiser sind) im Quiet Drive, das dann noch entkoppeln und du hörst nichts mehr.

Dieser Schritt war der einzige, der mich wirklich zufrieden stellen konnte. Aber eventuell für deine Ansprüche übertrieben.


----------



## Furion (24. Juli 2011)

also wie gesagt, ich hab hier 3 samsung platten (7200rpm) und 3 wd platten (7200rpm + 2*5400rpm)... die tendenz ist bei mir klar:
während die samsung platten etwas leiser sind, vibrieren sie stark bis sehr stark
die wd platten rauschen eher, während sie garnicht bis leicht vibrieren

eine samsung platte in verbindung mit einem kühler, dessen dämmfähigkeiten zweifelhaft sind, zu empfehlen, erscheint mir daher etwas widersinnig

meine empfehlung:
a) samsung platte + gute entkopplung
b) wd platte + gute dämmung

wobei zu beachten ist, dass die 5400er grundsätzlich leiser sind und die 2,5''-modelle wohl auch


----------



## S!lent dob (25. Juli 2011)

Ein Sythe quiet Drive ist natürlich immer noch das non + Ultra, aber ich hab das schon ewig nicht mehr in ner 3,5" Variante zu kaufen gesehen (Zumindest nicht von einem seriösen deutschen Shop).
Ich bin mit dem Xilence Böxli sehr zufrieden, ist besser wie meine selbstgebaute Bitumenbox und die war schon eine Offenbarung.


----------



## Furion (25. Juli 2011)

das non plus ultra stellt das smart drive von grow up japan dar... allerdings bekommt man die nur noch aus den usa importiert.
auf gleichem leistungslevel wären eine vergussmassenbox oder eine kitty-box, wobei die kitty-box schon nichtmehr produziert wird... nach der vergussmassenbox hab ich noch nicht gesucht.


----------



## S!lent dob (25. Juli 2011)

Aha, interresant, aber wer importiert das schon (einzelstück mäßig)? 
So groß kann der Unterschied gar nicht sein das sich DAS lohnt.


----------



## Furion (25. Juli 2011)

oh doch, der unterschied ist deutlich, laut tests... ich spiele ernsthaft mit dem gedanken mir 3 von den dingern zu besorgen
allerdings rund 200€ + zoll für festplattendämmung auszugeben klingt etwas bescheuert
der himuro und deine box schneiden in tests übrigens SEHR schlecht ab


----------



## Jackey555 (25. Juli 2011)

Ja das tun sie Dämmboxen Test. Auch wenn der Test Asbach ist kann man dennoch erkennen welche gravierenden Unterschiede es gibt. Ich liebe mein Quiet Drive!

@ Furion: Wieso nimmst holst du dir nicht welche von den überall noch erhältlichen 2,5er Quiet Drives  und eine ebensolche Platte? Das wäre dann wirklich leise. Oder bist du auf Festplatten jenseits der 1TB angewiesen?


----------



## Furion (25. Juli 2011)

ich hab momentan 6tb intern und noch einige extern... eine tauschaktion wäre sehr teuer und ich bräuchte zu viele platten


----------



## Jackey555 (25. Juli 2011)

OK, damit hat sich das wohl erledigt. Wie dämmst du dann deine Platten? Wieviel sind das dann? 3 mal 2TB?


----------



## Furion (26. Juli 2011)

ja, 3mal 2tb in 'ner ichbinleise box hdd30
die dämmung ist bescheiden, aber die box entkoppelt hervorragend


----------



## Jackey555 (26. Juli 2011)

Hast du evtl. schonmal über eine Bastellösung als Bitumen-Vergussbox nachgedacht? Selber keine Erfahrung aber bei 3 HDDs würde sich das schon lohnen.


----------



## Furion (26. Juli 2011)

nachgedacht ja... aber da ich auch viel wert auf optik lege, zweifle ich an meinen handwerklichen künsten
außerdem ließe sich das ganze nur mit viel mühe entkoppelt fest anbringen


----------

